# Life Like Lure Collection



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Life Like Lure Collection with the old Cordell "one knocker" inside.




















Take Care
Terry

 *T Clark Custom Lures*


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Terry those look great!!!!!!!! Very very realistic!

John


----------

